# secondo dopoguerra



## anglomania1

Hello, 
I'm a bit confused about the meaning of this phrase!
I saw "primo dopoguerra" in another thread and I thought the difference was that one was for WWI and the other for WWII - but reading the thread I realised I was wrong!
The thread said that "primo dopoguerra" refers to the aftermath of WWII.
So what is "secondo dopoguerra"?
The context is the 20th century art gallery in Milan and after passign through various rooms you stop to look at Fontana's neon ceiling and then sentence is:   ... prima di ripartire alla volta degli episodi che hanno segnato la ricerca estetica del secondo dopoguerra, dall’informale alla pop art


My try: ... before moving on to the episodes that marked the search for beauty after WWII, from informal to Pop Art.


It's horrific, I don't really understand it! Should I use the 1950s? Seeing as it's talking about pop art?

Any suggestions?
Thanks, 

Anglo


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Anglo. No, nell'altro thread non è stato fornito contesto sufficiente per dire quale fosse in quel caso il significato di _primo_. Infatti _primo_ e_ secondo dopoguerra_ si usano come dici tu per indicare i periodi successivi alla prima e alla seconda guerra mondiale, ma in quella frase il significato poteva anche essere "nell'_immediato_ dopoguerra", dove, non essendoci specifica della guerra (mondiale) a cui ci si riferiva, è stato dato per scontato che fosse l'ultima.


----------



## anglomania1

Necsus said:


> Infatti _primo_ e_ secondo dopoguerra_ si usano come dici tu per indicare i periodi successivi alla prima e alla seconda guerra mondiale, ma in quella frase il significato poteva anche essere "nell'_immediato_ dopoguerra", dove, non essendoci specifica della guerra (mondiale) a cui ci si riferiva, è stato dato per scontato che fosse l'ultima.



Hi Necsus and thanks!
I wasn't sure because the question in the "primo dopoguerra" thread is:
".. divenne famoso, *nel primo dopoguerra*, per i suoi cartelloni pubblicitari della Xxx.

... became famous, in the first postwar years, for his posters of Xxx.
... became famous, soon after *WW2* for for his posters of Xxx."

Where the author of the question (who is Italian, by the way) says "primo dopoguerra" is not referring to WWI but to WWII (looking at his attempts to translate).

Do you think that "primo dopoguerra" refers to the immediate aftermath of the war (late 1940s?) but "secondo dopoguerra" is slightly later (1950s)?

Or do the two terms refer to the different wars? In which case, why would the Italian native who asked how to translate "primo dopoguerra" put WW2 in his examples??
If he meant the immediate aftermath of WW2, then how do you distinguish between that and the aftermath of WWI??

Thanks for any clarification
Anglo


----------



## elemika

It could be  translated also with post-WWII (art, period, beauty search) or as Necsus says, with immediate post-WWII period


----------



## Necsus

anglomania1 said:


> Do you think that "primo dopoguerra" refers to the immediate aftermath of the war (late 1940s?) but "secondo dopoguerra" is slightly later (1950s)?


Anglo, avevo letto il thread, per questo ti ho detto che in quel caso non è possibile dire se si intende il dopoguerra del _primo_ conflitto mondiale o l'_immediato_ dopoguerra del secondo, bisognebbe sapere chi è l'artista e a quali anni ci si riferisce, e questi elementi non sono stati forniti. 

Dal Garzanti: _il primo_, _il secondo dopoguerra_, per antonomasia, quello successivo alla prima o alla seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## elemika

> Fontana's neon ceiling


Fontana created an elaborate neon ceiling called "Luce spaziale" in 1951 for the Triennale in Milan
 The presentation of collages produced in the late 1940s and early 1950s   are now considered to be the first standard bearers of Pop Art.


----------



## Necsus

Yes, in this case it should mean later in the (second) postwar, since we know the name of the artist and the period. But without these elements in my opinion it's impossible to say which is the correct meaning (like in the other thread).


----------



## anglomania1

Necsus said:


> Dal Garzanti: _il primo_, _il secondo dopoguerra_, per antonomasia, quello successivo alla prima o alla seconda guerra mondiale.



Hello Necsus, 
this is precisely why I was confused - Garzanti says the above (have I understood rightly? Primo dopoguerra for WWI and Secondo dopoguerra for WW2??? Or have I misunderstood and you can use either after either war - indifferently?) and yet in the other thread the author says *
"nel primo dopoguerra*, per i suoi cartelloni pubblicitari della Xxx.

... became famous, soon after *WW2* for for his posters of Xxx."

He uses primo dopoguerra for WW2 when according to Garzanti it should be used for WWI.
But anyway, this is NOT the issue,  as in my case we KNOW it's after WW2 (I mentioned pop art, 1950s and Fontana right in my first post). 
I was just trying to understand the real difference between primo dopoguerra and secondo dopguerra.
I'm still not totally clear Sorry!
Anglo


----------



## Necsus

Garzanti says what usually is the difference, but (mainly speaking of WW2 postwar) it is possible to say _primo dopoguerra_ for the years immediately following the war, and then _secondo dopoguerra_.


----------



## anglomania1

Necsus said:


> Garzanti says what usually is the difference, but (mainly speaking of WW2 postwar) it is possible to say _primo dopoguerra_ for the years immediately following the war, and then _secondo dopoguerra_.


So they are two periods after the same war? Like I asked in my post 3? 
"Do you think that "primo dopoguerra" refers to the immediate aftermath  of the war (late 1940s?) but "secondo dopoguerra" is slightly later  (1950s)?"

If so, I think I'm getting there!! Thanks Necsus, 
Anglo


----------



## Necsus

Yes, this is the meaning of _primo_ in that case (Garzanti):
*2* indica la parte iniziale, il principio: _la prima giovinezza_; _il primo pomeriggio_ | _in un primo tempo_, _in un primo momento_, dapprima, da principio.
Automatically it can exist a second (youth, afternoon, aftermath of the war) too.


----------



## anglomania1

Necsus said:


> Yes, this is the meaning of _primo_ in that case (Garzanti):
> *2* indica la parte iniziale, il principio: _la prima giovinezza_; _il primo pomeriggio_ | _in un primo tempo_, _in un primo momento_, dapprima, da principio.
> Automatically it can exist a second (youth, afternoon, aftermath of the war) too.


Thanks Necsus, that is clearer now!
We have a second youth in English too (though I don't think it's the same as in Italian) - but we certainly DON'T have a second afternoon (could be useful at times!) or a second aftermath!
I think that's why I had so much trouble.
Thanks again, 
Anglo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

anyway, in italian:

primo dopoguerra: after WWI
secondo dopoguerra: after WWII

if you want to say "the first period after WWII" you can say _immediato dopoguerra_. _Primo dopoguerra_ in this cases is wrong, but is used sometimes (a wrong use, anyway) in oral language.

ps: Sorry for my english. In italy we usually say: I speak english like a spanish cow .


----------



## anglomania1

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> anyway, in italian:
> 
> primo dopoguerra: after WWI
> secondo dopoguerra: after WWII
> 
> if you want to say "the first period after WWII" you can say _immediato dopoguerra_. _Primo dopoguerra_ in this cases is wrong, but is used sometimes (a wrong use, anyway) in oral language.* - that's very interesting - so I'm not as stupid as I thought!! I couldn't understand why it didn't make sense!*
> 
> ps: Sorry for my english. In italy we usually say: I speak english like a spanish cow- *I've never heard this - it's fantastic!!* .



Thanks for your help!
Anglo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Anglo, it's a misunderstanding that can happens, because of the use in Italian of primo and secondo. 
We say, for exemple, primo mattino e tarda mattinata; primo pomeriggio e secondo pomeriggio. So someone say primo dopoguerra or secondo dopoguerra in this way, but IT'S WRONG, PRIMO DOPOGUERRA= WWI SECONDO DOPOGUERRA WWII.
Spero di essere stato esaustivo.


----------



## anglomania1

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Anglo, it's a misunderstanding that can happens, because of the use in Italian of primo and secondo.
> We say, for exemple, primo mattino e tarda mattinata; primo pomeriggio e secondo pomeriggio. So someone say primo dopoguerra or secondo dopoguerra in this way, but IT'S WRONG, PRIMO DOPOGUERRA= WWI SECONDO DOPOGUERRA WWII.
> Spero di essere stato esaustivo.


Assolutamente!!
Adesso ho capito -finalmente!
Spesso quando non capisco una cosa, il problema è che la frase è sbagliata in italiano - preoccupante!!
Grazie di nuovo, 
Anglo


----------



## Necsus

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> _Primo dopoguerra_ in this cases is wrong, but is used sometimes (a wrong use, anyway) in oral language.


Perdonami, Cosimo, che quest'uso ingeneri confusione l'ho già detto anch'io, ma non per questo definirei _sbagliato_ un significato attestato dai vocabolari (vedi Garzanti riportato sopra).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Il fatto è che spesso, sopra tutto in internet o sui mass media, si usa una lingua veloce e approssimativa (come accade anche per l'inglese); peraltro, questo colpisce molto l'italiano che è una lingua (per sintassi, vocabolario e grammatica) molto articolata. Succede che si vada in confusione leggendo in una lingua straniera parole che ci sembrano sbagliate anche se usate da un madrelingua. Non si può dire di conoscere una lingua solo se si nasce nel paese in cui la si parla.

Necsus, non voglio criticare il Garzanti, ma è sbagliato usare in quel contesto primo, genera solamente confusione, e non capisco perché alcuni italiani (non parlo di te) debbono sempre usare un termine come vogliono quando ha delle rigorose caratteristiche. Cosa per altro in contrasto con la nostra cultura e con la nostra lingua, che ha come obbiettivo quello di creare una parola per ogni significato. 
Non voglio che tu la prenda come una critica, ma in questo caso credo che il Gazanti non sia del tutto attendibile (se mi posso permettere), e sovente mi è parso di vedere nel Garzanti (che è comunque un ottimo dizionario) alcune scelte bizzarre, come una scelta parca dei vocaboli e una sovrabbondanza di linguaggio scurrile (pensate a una parolaccia, è probabile che nel Garzanti ci sia). E' strano che un dizionario così importante si sia ridotto in tal modo.


----------



## Necsus

Be', ripeto, non voglio affatto sostenere la proprietà dell'utilizzo di _primo_ in questa locuzione, ma il Garzanti era solo per dirne uno...

Treccani - *c.* Con sign. più esplicitamente temporale, indica, in una successione ideale di frazioni di tempo, quella iniziale, oppure la fase iniziale dello svolgimento di un periodo determinato: _in un p_. _momento credetti che scherzasse_, _poi mi accorsi che diceva sul serio_ (...); _partì di p_. _mattina_; _telefonami nel p_. _pomeriggio_; _la p_. _infanzia_, _la p_. _giovinezza._ 

Gabrielli - 2 Che costituisce la fase iniziale di un atto, di un fatto o di un lasso di tempo: _(...) _‖ Di prima mattina, nelle prime ore della mattinata.

Zingarelli - Che è al principio di q.c. nell'ordine di tempo: (...) _mi sveglio alle prime luci dell'alba; di p. mattino; la prima giovinezza._


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Beh se intendi la definizione di primo in generale, hai mperfettamente ragione, come ho detto prima espressioni come primo mattino, primo pomeriggio, prima serata sono comuni e valide; ma in questo caso (ossia il dopoguerra) non è ammesso utilizzare quest'espressione in termini temporali, poiché altrimenti si induce confusione.

Primo pomeriggio: temporale
Primo dopoguerra: periodo succeduto alla I GM
Non credere che ti contesti, anzi devo dire che riguardo all'utilizzo di niente nessuno nulla in modo positivo avevi ragione (ne avevamo parlato in un topic qualche giorno fa). Infatti non si tratta di una deformazione linguistica. E poi da quel poco che conosco questo forum, se tutti ti stimano un motivo c'è. 
Caro Necsus, alla prossima.


----------



## anglomania1

Ciao, 
ho seguito con attenzione i vostri discorsi!
Il problema però rimane questo: se uno dice "primo dopoguerra", come faccio a sapere se parla del periodo dopo il primo conflitto oppure il periodo subito dopo il secondo conflitto??
Sembra che non ci sia modo di capire senza chiedere a chi ha scritto il testo!!
Anglo


----------



## lamicoimmaginario

Ciao anglomania1
purtroppo - posto che entrambe le forme sono corrette - si può capire solo dal contesto. E' vero che, in genere, l'ambiguità non si pone. 
Specifico solo che, per antonomasia, il dopoguerra riguarda le due guerre mondiali (e d'altronde, anche se è un calco dal francese, l'espressione _tra le due guerre_ in genere è applicata solo al periodo tra WWI e WWII). _Dopoguerra_, formalmente, però può essere applicato a qualsiasi guerra (o quantomeno guerre che comportino radicali trasformazioni sociali e culturali). Ad esempio ricordo di averlo incontrato persino per la Guerra del Peloponneso. L'effetto era un po' straniante, certo, ma formalmente era lecito.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Senti, non voglio essere presuntuoso, ma è come abbiamo detto prima:

PRIMO DOPOGUERRA: DOPO LA PRIMA GUERRA MONDIALE

SECONDO DOPOGUERRA: DOPO LA SECONDA GUERRA MONDIALE

Tutti usano questa formula, che è quella *esatta. *
La parola dopoguerra può essere abbinata a vari contesti, ma insieme a primo indica la I GM e insieme a secondo indica la II GM. 
Basta confondere la gente pensando che così la lingua acquista più fascino; la lingua è fascinosa quando riesce a dire ciò che vuole dire.


----------



## lamicoimmaginario

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Senti, non voglio essere presuntuoso, ma è come abbiamo detto prima:
> 
> PRIMO DOPOGUERRA: DOPO LA PRIMA GUERRA MONDIALE
> 
> SECONDO DOPOGUERRA: DOPO LA SECONDA GUERRA MONDIALE
> 
> Tutti usano questa formula, che è quella *esatta. *
> La parola dopoguerra può essere abbinata a vari contesti, ma insieme a primo indica la I GM e insieme a secondo indica la II GM.
> Basta confondere la gente pensando che così la lingua acquista più fascino; la lingua è fascinosa quando riesce a dire ciò che vuole dire.


 
Ognuno rileggendo il thread potrà giudicare che cosa sia stato detto.


----------



## Enigmista

Io userei il vocabolario ...ma anche senza, sarei propenso a vederla come Cosimo 

http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/D/VIT_III_D_035871.xml

Le valutazioni di tutti sono libere e sempre utili 

Hope this helps


----------



## lamicoimmaginario

Enigmista said:


> Io userei il vocabolario ...ma anche senza, sarei propenso a vederla come Cosimo
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/D/VIT_III_D_035871.xml
> 
> Le valutazioni di tutti sono libere e sempre utili
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Ciao Enigmista,
d'accordissimo con te. Tutte le valutazioni sono libere. 
Io mi sono limitato a chiarire nell'ultimo post che lo sviluppo del thread è stato differente da quanto asserito da Cosimo Piovasco. E, d'altronde, proprio l'intero percorso del thread dimostra che non _tutti _usano l'espressione _primo dopoguerra _solo per il post 1918, ma talora anche per i primi anni post 1945. 
Io - e il mio post a cui ha risposto Cosimo Piovasco era piuttosto chiaro nel sottolineare i rischi dell'ambiguità - mi sono limitato a evitare che uno straniero trovando l'espressione _primo dopoguerra _applicata ai primi anni post WWII creda che si tratti degli anni successivi alla prima guerra mondiale.
Comunque per me il thread, almeno in questa forma, è esaurito. Ciao e grazie.


----------



## Einstein

I've got another problem with "dopoguerra". I have to translate a title of the type "Le politiche regionali dal secondo dopoguerra".
I'm tempted to say "Regional policies since the Second World War", but it's "dal dopoguerra", not "dalla guerra". The problem may be that in English we don't think of a precise "post-war" period. I don't want to say "Regional policies since the first few years after World War II"!

Any suggestions? Or does "since the Second World War" convey the right meaning?


----------



## giovannino

Hi Einstein
What about "since the end of the Second World War"?


----------



## Einstein

giovannino said:


> Hi Einstein
> What about "since the end of the Second World War"?


Hi Giovannino.
Well, is "since the end of the Second World War" any different from "since the Second World War"? Or do you think "since the Second World War" suggests that the period in question might have begun during the war? I wouldn't say so myself...


----------



## giovannino

Well, in that case "since the Second World War" is your best option


----------



## You little ripper!

I don't think it's going to help with your translation, Einstein, but Wikipedia
has a couple of different definitions for 'post-war', which I thought were interesting.


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> I don't think it's going to help with your translation, Einstein, but Wikipedia
> has a couple of different definitions for 'post-war', which I thought were interesting.


Thanks Charles, this confirms that there's no general consensus in English about the duration of the "post-war" period, but according to the Italian concept it's definitely shorter. I think I'll stick to "since the Second World War".

Thanks Giovannino and Charles.


----------



## joanvillafane

Excuse me, Einstein, but if you say "since the Second World War," it brings it right up to the present, which I don't think your text intends.  What's wrong with:
Regional policies of the post-World War II period

I know it's awkward in English. We don't have a word like "dopoguerra" without having to say "period" or "years."

One more thing that only a native English speaker would ask (regarding the previous discussion) - is there any way to say in Italian "il primo secondo dopoguerra" meaning the EARLY post-World War II years.
I know it's ridiculous but would it be understood?


----------



## Blackman

No Joan. Anche io ho scoperto cosa si intende per _secondo dopoguerra_ grazie a questo thread. Prima pensavo si riferisse alla seconda parte del periodo dopo la II° guerra mondiale, un po' come _alto e_ _basso medioevo_. Invece identifica un periodo ben preciso e l'Italia ne ha attraversati due. Il _primo dopoguerra_ dopo la Grande Guerra e il _secondo dopoguerra_, dopo la II° guerra mondiale. E' logico se ci pensi. Ma mentre il _primo dopoguerra_ è ben delimitato, come periodo storico, dallo scoppio della II° guerra mondiale, altrettanto non si può dire del secondo. 
Se invece volessi dividere ognuno dei due periodi in due parti, dovresti ricorrere a una locuzione come _la seconda parte del secondo dopoguerra._
Probabilmente in tedesco esiste un concetto simile, avendo la Germania partecipato a entrambe le guerre.


----------



## Voce

Concordo pienamente con Blackman e quindi con Cosimo Piovasco. Lavorando, tra l'altro, per un quotidiano non ho mai avuto dubbi riguardo all'interpretazione delle due espressioni.


----------



## Einstein

I'd say the "secondo dopoguerra" in Italian refers to the period of turbulence immediately after the war until the return of stability and the beginning of economic expansion. In GB a similar period lasted from 1945 to around 1950, but the term isn't used with such precision.
Anyway, thanks Joan for your comments but it's "da" in any case and the text does come up to the present. What is a bit illogical is the fact that "since the war" and "since the post-war period" seem to mean the same thing, unless we start from 1950 and that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## You little ripper!

Einstein, there's one Google listing for regional policies since the Second World War. I don't suppose your text is related to spatial planning systems in Europe?


----------



## Einstein

Charles Costante said:


> Einstein, there's one Google listing for regional policies since the Second World War. I don't suppose your text is related to spatial planning systems in Europe?


Well, that's neither the text I'm doing nor the same customer, but it's that kind of stuff. Anyway, I've gone for "since the 2nd World War".


----------



## anglomania1

joanvillafane said:


> I know it's awkward in English. We don't have a word like "dopoguerra" without having to say "period" or "years."


Hi there, 
couldn't we use _aftermath_ somewhere in the sentence??
Anglo


----------



## Einstein

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> couldn't we use _aftermath_ somewhere in the sentence??
> Anglo


Hi Anglo. Thanks, but I wouldn't say so. I'm coming to realise, as I proceed, that it just means since the Second World War, but not necessarily beginning from 1945, or when the last shot was fired.


----------



## anglomania1

Einstein said:


> Hi Anglo. Thanks, but I wouldn't say so. I'm coming to realise, as I proceed, that it just means since the Second World War, but not necessarily beginning from 1945, or when the last shot was fired.


Hi, 
one day, after about 60 years spent in Italy, I might get used to the fact that in Italian they use so many words and we often use something much simpler to say the same thing!!
Anglo


----------



## Einstein

anglomania1 said:


> Hi,
> one day, after about 60 years spent in Italy, I might get used to the fact that in Italian they use so many words and we often use something much simpler to say the same thing!!
> Anglo


Well, as Benjamin Franklin said, never use two words where one word is sufficient. Beniamino Francolino would have said, "Never use one word where you can use five".


----------



## anglomania1

Einstein said:


> Well, as Benjamin Franklin said, never use two words where one word is sufficient. Beniamino Francolino would have said, "Never use one word where you can use five".


----------



## clare lorraine

Ad oltre un anno di distanza, .... Sono venuta su questo thread per capire quali sono gli ANNI che normalmente definiscono il 'secondo doppoguerra' e questo articolo su Wikipedia è molto informativohttp://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondo_dopoguerra_italiano. Ha anche una citazione che mi aiuta:
Anna D'Andrea, _Il secondo dopoguerra in Italia, 1945-1960, ed. Pellegrini, 1977.   _​Ecco quali sono gli anni del secondo dopoguerra!  1945-1960!


----------



## Einstein

Interesting! I wonder if everyone agrees about that. Thanks Clare!


----------



## Lorena1970

I agree with that. 1945-1960 is intended as the "secondo dopoguerra", i.e. the period which starts from the end of the World War II and extends until the start of the Italian economic "boom" ( identified with the 60's)


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
what do you think Einstein?
I have always thought of post war to mean from 1945 to maybe the beginnning of the 50s!! I mean, if it was 1957 now, I hardly think I'd consider it post war - it would seem too far away!!
Interestingly, I found this on wiki - so it seems to be open to interpretation!
But what do you think the average Brit would understand by it?
Anglo


----------

